# WOC- "Coygirl" blush



## ninaxmac (Mar 31, 2009)

Do any of you woc wear "coygirl"


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 2, 2009)

I love that blush!!


----------



## HerShe (Apr 2, 2009)

I think its a very pretty shade but its too pink for me personally


----------



## highonmac (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I love that blush!!




_

 
does this look anthing like stark naked by any chance?


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_does this look anthing like stark naked by any chance?_

 

I don't own that blush so I wouldn't know :/


----------



## ninaxmac (Apr 2, 2009)

Would you happen to have a swatch, I see that you are NW45 which is close to my shade. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerShe* 

 
_I think its a very pretty shade but its too pink for me personally_


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 2, 2009)

I am NC50 and I wear it. It comes out plum pink on me, not too pink at all, just right. i love that blush, actually.


----------



## HerShe (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_Would you happen to have a swatch, I see that you are NW45 which is close to my shade._

 
I am sorry hunny but I dont have one


----------

